
Navy pilots report UFOs with no visible engine, hypersonic speeds - Vaslo
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/wow-what-is-that-navy-pilots-report-unexplained-flying-objects/ar-AABXltD
======
bayareanative
Old story.

